# Solo 2 event @ CA speedway



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

anyone thinking about attending? its march 22-3. i found out @ www.solo2.com i live in fontana and was thinking about going, but it would be cool if i could meet some nissan people up there too


----------

